# Fallout 3 Fix thread



## RockmasteR

Hello all
I'm making this Fallout 3 thread cause I know lots of players having problems with the game, like crashing to desktop

here is a solution that worked perfectly with me :

download *MaximizedWindow*
This allows you to run the game in a Maximized window with no window trim
to make this work, create a shortcut of the file
Edit the shortcut to add in the 3 arguments:

"...\MaximizedWindow.exe" [Delay in Seconds] [Window Width] [Window Height]
to make the trim disappear you need to set the game's resolution same as the Windows Resolution
and set the window width and height higher by one step

eg : if your Windows resolution is 1024 x 768
set your game res to 1024 x 768 and check the windowed option

in the MaximizedWindow shortcut set the res to 1280 x 1024

Delay in Seconds: How long to wait before the window is adjusted. This allows you to start the Fallout Launcher, run the MaximizedWindow.exe and have time to start up Fallout.

Window Width: The width of the resolution of your game

Window Height: The height of the resolution of your game

so the shortcut goes like this for example :
"...\MaximizedWindow.exe" 10 1280 1024

if you need more info about this please ask
if anyone have solutions that *worked for him*
please post them here

Thank you and Good Luck


----------



## Origin

I just made sure all my codecs were up to date before installing the game, had 3 crashes in over 80 hours of gameplay.

I've always used the K-Lite Codec pack: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_lite_codec_pack.htm


----------



## RockmasteR

did you try my fix? it works perfectly for me and I don't use any codec packs


----------



## RockmasteR

here is the link for MaximizedWindow, sorry that I missed it before :

http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/download.php?id=32361


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Just bought it to day. I must be one of the lucky ones. Straight out of the box and 8hrs later still playing.


----------



## shotgn

main reason why i never bought fallout 3
I might try it now, they may have fixed the bugs


----------



## Tiber Septim

I haven't had any problems with it at all.
Except for Windows 7, it won't launch from a shortcut on the taskbar, but it will launch from anywhere else just fine.

Fantastic game.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Oow, I forgot. Some recent games from EA like Fallout3 dont add shortcut icons to the desktop nor to the start menu. Seems to just be an issue on Vista 64-bit version. It installs fine on 32-bit.


----------



## RockmasteR

fallout 3 not from EA :normal:
lol
or did I misunderstood? :tongue:


----------



## Tiber Septim

Yeah, what? Bethesda/ZeniMax published FO3, not EA.

Anyway, incase I wasn't clear here is what I mean.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Yeah i have no idea where i pulled EA from, it might be because 4 EA products i own dont create desktop icons or show up in the start bar.
But you never know EA might be in there somewhere :grin:


----------



## RockmasteR

lol
well I think 90% of games that EA published were developed by companies that EA owns or purchased. DAMN! EA is really like Bill Gates :laugh:


----------



## 400lbqrilla

I still working on my fix. Since I'm getting mono-color polygons and flashes before crashing to desktop, I think the problem might be in some of the texture files. Running the game windowed helps some what with stability, but in the end the game will crash after 30min. 

Just because I'm trying to verify my install, has anyone noticed that the key:
{974C4B12-4D02-4879-85E0-61C95CC63E9E} is left even after the game is uninstalled?

I'm trying to see what effect removing and reinstalling will do. Anyone else have screen flashes before crash to desk top? If you're interested, system info is here.


----------



## Zealex

ill try maximized window...im on vista and i put it to run on xp sp2 and run as a admin..uhh any ideas would be nice....just installed the game.


----------



## Zealex

nvm had to disable visual effects or something for fallout3.exe and falloutlauncher.exe


----------



## -WOLF-

LoL Tiber, nice GITS desktop, I want to see that show again.....
I'm gonna try this now


----------



## roki34

I have a problem with the maximized window. After I download it, I extract it to my desktop, make a shortcut and open it it says"MaximzedWindow.exe has stopped working"

OS: Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 2 32-bit


----------



## RockmasteR

did you follow all the instructions right?
have you entered all the info?
*follow the first post carefully *


----------



## roki34

Yeah, I did everything right. But the first second I open it, the stupid message pops up. 
Here's what I do specifically:
On the first post of this thread the words MaximizedWindow are hyper linked, I click on them
A new tab pops up and the file starts downloading as a zip, I click it, there's a ReadMe.txt and a MaximizedWindow.exe file
I extract the MaximizedWindow.exe file to my desktop
Right click on the file and click create shortcut
Then a shortcut of the same file appears on the desktop
I double click it, it opens and in half a second the message pops up saying MaximizedWindow.exe has stopped working, after a few seconds there's a close program button

I really, really want to play this game without it crashing every 5 minutes.
Hope someone can help me.


----------



## RockmasteR

did you add these:

[Delay in Seconds] [Window Width] [Window Height]



> eg : if your Windows resolution is 1024 x 768
> set your game res to 1024 x 768 and check the windowed option
> 
> in the MaximizedWindow shortcut set the res to 1280 x 1024
> 
> Delay in Seconds: How long to wait before the window is adjusted. This allows you to start the Fallout Launcher, run the MaximizedWindow.exe and have time to start up Fallout.
> 
> Window Width: The width of the resolution of your game
> 
> Window Height: The height of the resolution of your game
> 
> so the shortcut goes like this for example :
> "...\MaximizedWindow.exe" 10 1280 1024


----------



## roki34

I don't have time to type a single letter when the message pops up


----------



## rickypujol

rocki34 said:


> I don't have time to type a single letter when the message pops up


I have the same problem if anyone could help I would be happy


----------



## RockmasteR

you have to type those "Letters" before you launch the program!!!
in the shortcut of the program in the Target Area



> *(FROM THE README FILE OF MAXIMIZEDWINDOW)*
> 
> Shortcut Usage:
> 
> 
> 
> Create a shortcut to the MaximizedWindow.exe. This shortcut and the actual .exe can live anywhere on your computer. Edit the shortcut to add in the 3 arguments:
> 
> "...\MaximizedWindow.exe" [Delay in Seconds] [Window Width] [Window Height]
> 
> 
> i.e.
> 
> "C:\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Fallout 3\MaxamizedWindow.exe" 10 1680 1050
> 
> 
> 
> Command Line Usage:
> 
> Navigate to the MaxamizedWindow.exe in the command prompt and type:
> 
> MaximizedWindow.exe [Delay in Seconds] [Window Width] [Window Height]
> 
> i.e.
> C:\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Fallout 3\MaxamizedWindow.exe 10 1680 1050


Open the attachement that contains a picture, I explained what to do


----------



## brody1

ok, so i got fallout 3 the other day. set it all up, newest drivers for vid/sound card and newest game patches. game is only runnin on two cores as i know it has problems with anymore than that. game detects that my computer will run it on medium graphics. It does not slow down at all, simply freezes and they get more and more frequent till it is done to mere seconds of gameplay, the only thing i can think of is a memory cache clearing program that clears every few seconds. i've heard of them but cannot get ahold of one and joined this forum in the hopes to find one.


----------



## misplaced_mouse

I have the MaximizedWindow.exe in the Fallout 3 directory

I changed the target of the shortcut.

The I went run -> cmd
In the cmd I went changedirectory ...\Fallout 3\
Then I went >MaximizedWindow.exe 10 1366 768
This appeared:

Sleep Time: 10 Width: 1366 Height: 768

after that I closed the cmd

and ran MaximizedWindow.exe that got me to "...Has Stopped Working"

Then I tried to run the shortcut, while the window was open I ran Fallout3.exe

no effect 

anyone have any advice?

My OS is windows 7 32 bit


----------

